# Fulfillment advice for occasional large orders



## Jones (Jan 12, 2008)

*Need fulfillment advice for occasional large orders*

Hi, I am trying to be responsible here, have read a ton of these fulfillment posts trying to find exactly what I need, and think that I just need to ask.

I get my shirts printed at a printer and take care of everything else myself, and so far have been able to handle it fine. My question is this: I have a few marketing ideas that could result in more orders than I could handle. I need a fulfillment situation that I can use if I need it, that would charge the same for shirts that I charge on my site ($16-20). I am pretty anal about presentation of the product and customer service, so this is important. I also need the shirts to be the same general fit that I use (regular fit, like the ALStyle 1301/2517 or Gildan 2000) not the close AA fit, as my customers are generally 30+ and I have alot of L/XL orders for women, which would translate to a 2X or more in an AA or Bella)

Does anyone have advice?

Thank you!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you talked to your printer? They would be the ones most able to do what you want. It's not unusual for printers to inventory merchandise for their customers. Heck, it got to the point with my printer that my orders were coming in to them so regular, that if I ordered 500 shirts, he would print 1,000 or more to get that next price break. He would inventory the other 500, and bam, when my next order came to him, they were already ready. Of course, he did not pass on the savings he realized . Carrying costs, I guess. 

But I would certainly start there. Consider:

1. He already knows how to print your shirts. He's doing it now.
2. You know he can supply the shirts you like.
3. You know he can do it within the $16-$20 retail range. 
4. You know he can handle shipping. He ships every day.
5. He already knows how anal you are.


----------



## moldingbox (Apr 29, 2008)

If your printer is not willing to Inventory your stuff and send out for you one thing you can do is out source your fulfillment so keep your printer priting for you so that you won't have any mess up on the print. what you would have to do is just order how ever many shirts you need then send them to your fulfillment house for order processing what not. One thing you have to take into account though is if your doing a one time marketing campaign or ongoing marketing where you think you will be doing a lot consitantly.

I work for Molding Box Media and Fulfillment and one thing we do is work with our clients suppliers so if you like working with your printer we will continue getting all inventory what not from them and just do all the shipping for you. of course there are cost involved with out sourcing your fulfillment and if you want more information just let me know

hope that helped


----------

